# Topsail Island Pier and Surf Challenge Nov 6-7



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Who is fishing this tournament? My buddy, brother and I rented a house and are entering the surf division. Looks like NE wind until Friday so we are heading down a day before the tournament to try to snag a drum on the Jolly Roger Thursday night. Rumor has it there are two teams of hooters girls entering the pier division as whiting pros.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

The tournament starts midnight Friday and ends Sunday at noon. The weather looks like it is going to be perfect Saturday.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Good luck, and try to stay focused on fishing and not all the Hooter's girls, it will be tough.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

On the way


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Made it


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Crushed the whiting and blues on the jolly Roger today with a few spot mixed in. And my brother took the cart for a ride. We are heading to the house early to enjoy our fish.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

good deal...


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

My youngest son you spoke with caught a 44'' musky last week on the river, had a small one 30'' inches yesterday on a fly rod, he just had to try that fly rod. Good luck.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

My bro and I made it to the beach. Weather is nice. Everyone else drank too much and are still in bed. We are drinking sleepy head's mich ultras. I don't think he will miss them today.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

poppop1 said:


> My youngest son you spoke with caught a 44'' musky last week on the river, had a small one 30'' inches yesterday on a fly rod, he just had to try that fly rod. Good luck.


That's awesome!!


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Less than 4 hrs till start of tournament. One keeper blue for a sandwich is all we have to show since sun down


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

The forecast looks wet but this crew will not be discouraged.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

No fish yet. The wind is picking up and we are heading to sputnik city.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

One whiting caught so far. No other tournament entry fish. We are all feeling warmer.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

My waders are leaking


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Trevor with a nice black drum just now. We rock paper scissored to determine whether to eat it or enter it in the tournament. I was out voted so we will be entering it.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Snack break


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Drink break from snacking.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

The bite is ABOUT to pick up.

We are currently sitting in 2nd place in black drum category. Ive been tasked with catching a leader board bluefish. We plan to hit the surf again at 3am.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

The surf is up


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Killing time until the award ceremony


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

How did you all do?


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

We held on to 3rd place in the black drum division. Nobody won any raffle prizes. 
It was a super fun trip even with the wind at 35-40 mph. It was a valuable opportunity to learn more about sputniks. For example, my buddy and I learned the break away clips must be bent just right or the sputnik will hold too well. We both broke off 15lb line trying to break loose a 6 oz and 7 oz.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Good, always enjoy your posts, thanks,...pop.


----------

